# Meet Zander....



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Can that boy ever work the face. Cute, innocent, spunky, all in one. He should have a home in no time.


----------



## dmfla (Aug 1, 2007)

RUH ROH
If he lives up to that name you may be in trouble there Mary lol beautiful pup though


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

He's lovely. I cannot imagine how anyone could do that.


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

he is handsome!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Yeah, breeders can be pretty cruel sometimes, ya know?
He is gorgeous...can't wait for our wonderful rescue to find him a better home.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I have no doubt he will go quickly , when hes been seen.....


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Way to go Mary!!! You're right--he'll be in a nice forever home fast.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Gee, what a great 'breeder'.  Glad he's at your place now!

He is really cute. I love his little face!!!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

he is adorable!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Zander is a really cute pup. I'm sure your crew will pull him out of his shell in short order.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I will never understand people!.He's so cute!.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

What a handsome boy. Are you keeping him or just fostering? 
btw your sofa is the same color scheme as mine thanks to our babies. :uhoh:


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

Hes a cuite, what gorgeous eyes hes got.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Mary, that boy's EYES are to-die-for....plus the rest of him is pretty cute too


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

What a cutie pie! He looks very skinny. Poor baby. Well, not anymore. My Jasper was a breeder dump, too. He was 4 1/2 months old and it was him and his three littermates. He was like Zander with those eyes. That's why he never left.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Awwww....he looks pretty sad in the 2nd and 3rd pictures. I hope your crew makes him feel right at home and put a smile on that little face of his. That's a great name!


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

I am in LOVE! So gorgeous!!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

OMG isn't he the most cutest, look at those eye expressions 

Your crew will bring him out right quick, lol


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

He'll be adopted real soon as he is cute as can be. How is Maggie with him?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Sweet Katie said:


> He'll be adopted real soon as he is cute as can be. How is Maggie with him?


So far it hasnt been bad..she gave her usual welcome...snap , snap, snap.... and after that , she went her way and Zander went his.....


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

He is a pretty pooch!! Does this mean you're keeping him for good? Another mud puppy for you!

How can anyone so terrible do this to such a cutie? I know I couldn't...I'm too much of a dog lover.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

NO!!!!!! I wont be keeping him..... The Inn is full......


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh what a cutie he is and those eyes just pull you in. He looks kind of sad or scared in the second picture. But I bet after a couple of days playing with your crew the smile will be even bigger. He wont last long before getting his furever home.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

He is so sweet, I'm sure he will have a forever home soon, look at those eyes







 



 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal










*


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

An adorable puppy, hope he is soon in his forever home.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

What a pupper. Stupid breeder though but he has a great chance now. Thanks for what you do.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Bless his heart, i hope he fiends a GREAT home with lots of love and attention.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

He is a beauty. You have a knack for finding the cute ones.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

vrocco1 said:


> He is a beauty. You have a knack for finding the cute ones.


Vern..they find me.... I was kind of liking the break from fostering.....But couldnt say NO...


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Maggies mom said:


> Vern..they find me.... I was kind of liking the break from fostering.....But couldnt say NO...


I don't blame you. He is a beautiful puppy. So sad to think he was not wanted. I'm sure you'll find a home for him quickly. 

BTW... There is a reason all these doggie find you!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks Vern...Actually he is going this week to try out possibly a forever home if he gets along with there dog....


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Maggies mom said:


> Thanks Vern...Actually he is going this week to try out possibly a forever home if he gets along with there dog....


That is awesome. He really is beautiful. I knew he would go quickly.


----------

